# Help with Mach3



## Ksheren (Mar 19, 2015)

I am NEW to CNC and am struggling.

Can someone tell me the number of steps to use in the motor tuning on Mach 3.

I am using a 1/2 10 acme lead screw.

Thanks in advance for your help,

Kevin


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kevin. I can't help with your inquiry but am sure someone will be along to give you a hand.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Ksheren said:


> I am NEW to CNC and am struggling.
> 
> Can someone tell me the number of steps to use in the motor tuning on Mach 3.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

This video and blog post should help you.

Mach3 Setting Steps Per Unit - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## Ksheren (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Bill. That is what I needed.

Kevin


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kevin.


----------



## Ksheren (Mar 19, 2015)

Bill, 
Thank you so much. I watched the video and went thru the steps. It fixed the peoblem. The mfg of the router was way off.

Kevin


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Ksheren said:


> Bill,
> Thank you so much. I watched the video and went thru the steps. It fixed the peoblem. The mfg of the router was way off.
> 
> Kevin


My pleasure Kevin,

I put out videos like that to try and clear up some of the confusion and common misconceptions about CNC. Glad it helped you.

Bill


----------

